# From where do Houston's OTA signals originate?



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I searched around here but couldn't find this information...

My 2nd abode is located on the far NW side of Houston, and I was wondering where Houston's OTA channels originate. Wondering if my OTA antenna that I used at my other home would get the signals here where I'm located.


----------



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

You can use antennaweb.org . If you put in your address it will show you the direction and distance to the towers.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Ah, that's right. I remember that website now. I should've thought of that in the first place. Thanks.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RabbitEars


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Figures I'm about 24 miles away from where the signals originate. I don't think my current inside OTA antenna will be strong enough to pull a consistently good signal.


----------

